

120hz Television "Smoothing" Must Die - mikecane
http://theeditdoctor.tumblr.com/post/3448926555/120hz-television-smoothing-must-die

======
jdietrich
_"24fps has less frames and invites your brain to be a more active participant
in the presenting of persistence of motion. 30fps requires less participation.
It feels a little more like real life and less artful. "

"So, the drama and emotion of a film or film speed scene with this 120hz
smoothing is diminished. Our brains are less active and less participating.
Aesthetically, we’re looking at a new process for making FILM look much more
like VIDEO now. It really changes the emotion of experience… and it does it so
loudly…"_

Smooth motion rendering diminishes the drama and emotion of a film? Really?

~~~
jbri
And colour television is worse than black-and-white, too.

~~~
iwwr
Talkies ruined the cinema piano, culture has never recovered since.

------
kujawa
This dude is ranting about the wrong thing. There are parts of Avatar and
Transformers, etc, that look like you're running a game on an overloaded
computer.

The problem here isn't televisions running at a high rate. The problem is film
adhering to the bleeding edge of what was possible 100 years ago. 24fps is
_not_ adequate to handle lots of motion.

~~~
krakensden
You're right, but he's also right- it "looks funny" and people don't like it.

~~~
mey
Do you have reference about that claim? (that people don't like it)

------
Synaesthesia
I agree, it really looks strange, the interpolation just makes motion look
somehow wrong. Native 48 fps would just look much more realistic.

~~~
krakensden
The problem is that people dislike the `smooth' sensation of high-fps video in
their films- is there really something magical about a multiple of 24 that
would keep that jerky feel?

~~~
mtklein
A multiple of 24 like, say, 120? I'd always thought that 120Hz TVs were being
pushed because 120 is a multiple of both 24 and 30.

~~~
stoked
That was the original push, but lots of manufacturers botched the
implementation. For example, some would apply 3:2 pulldown to 60hz and then
double it instead of 5:5 pulldown. Nowadays 240hz are all the rage making
movies look like a cheap karaoke video.

------
scotty79
24fps must die. When they'll start making movies that gamer can watch without
this feeling that he is sitting in front of too old machine?

I've seen high resolution, high fps movie in cinema and it was so amazing that
I remember it after many years despite the fact that it was about usual day of
some old couple.

